# Mud Management



## Hijack

I've heard of people using pea gravel and also re-grading their pasture/dry lot so it slopes.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

We are experiencing a very wet spring here. Horses are standing in mud almost to their knees. My BO has been dumping straw in the worst/most used areas, which helps a little, but not very much.
Luckily for us, the season lasts about 2 months, then things are relatively dry.
She grades the paddock once things dry up a bit so the footing is smooth.
If your problem persists year round, I would consider moving the lean to.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ugh, mud...the bane of my existence! We re-tiled our whole place last year. It has helped immensely, but now I have a 5 acre lake in my front pasture. Horses have had fun playing in it though and my hubby's hunting dogs are having a ball keeping the ducks and geese away lol! 

Our big lean-to was always a problem. We dug it out and added gravel and sand every other year. It kept it somewhat manageable. 
Sadly I think the only real answer is waiting patiently for the April showers to end 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dustycowgirl81

Im aaving the same problem here. I rent a pasture, which makes it tougher to decide what to do for it since its not going to be an investment on something of my own. 
What we are thinking about doing is in the more muddy areas, dig it down some and put larger rocks with maybe some pea gravel for drainage, then lay something on top of it. I heard the stuff they lay down for roads is the best for keeping the upper part from mixing with the lower stuff. I wouldnt know where to pick up a road tarp thing so may try and use some landscaping material. Then throw dirt or wood chips(larger) over the top outside the stalls and water trough and gate areas. I would love to hear some other ideas myself.


----------



## natisha

I had mud & drainage problems too. I had all the top soil removed from the paddocks/dry lots, (luckily I have sandy soil underneath), & have grading done so any water flows into a hay field & had a french drain installed.

Pastures are not used if they are wet & every other year I have them aerated to avoid standing water. That made a huge difference as the horses really pack the soil, more than I ever realized.
Just some ideas.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Sand and gravel will help for a while, but it will eventually disappear into the mud and you'll have to use more unless you do something to help the drainage. I would avoid anything organic (e.g. straw)... it also helps for a bit, but will just retain more moisture in the long run. Bottom line is than having horses=having mud...their weight just churns up the ground too much.


----------



## RitzieAnn

I dumped 2 loads of sand in front of our shed (after we used the tractor & drug away the mud. We just scraped until it was dry) it helped a lot. Made our mud area smaller & not as deep. There was an L shape we didn't get enough sand in, and it was the part closest to the shed opening. But even still the mud was only 4-6 inches deep? Not had since we have 4 horses. We plan to dig it & lay pea gravel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

The installation of drain tile is all that will divert water before it becomes mud. That's how farmers drain land.


----------



## RitzieAnn

What exactly is drain tile?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnabcd

Hi 

I also do not know about the drain tile, so I searched and found a good article here Foundation Drain Tile Using HDPE Pipe 

Hope this helps.


----------

